# ice fishing supplies



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

ok so im looking for somewhere i can buy ice fishing jigs, blades, etc that are unpainted ive looked on bass pro, cabelas etc but they dont have what im looking for so any suggestions?


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

Possibly netcraft in maumee. They have a catalog and a website


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

janns netcraft is a good one. Barlows Tackle is also great.I am sheer they will have what you need.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

These are what I'm looking for but unpainted


----------



## crappie1962 (Apr 18, 2010)

Lure parts online, and Hagens are two good sources also. Worth tackle is a great source for blades check online web-site.


----------



## walleyeman16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Jann&#8217;s Netcraft has a good selection of ice jigs and blades that are unpainted. They offer several blade styles and various small jigs that can be used for ice fishing.

Ice Blades & Jigs


----------

